# Hemovac Drain Removal



## daknaack (Sep 12, 2012)

My doctor took a patient back to the OR after a radical prostatectomy to perform an incision and removal of a Hemovac drain that had kinked back upon itself.  I am unsure how to code this.
Any suggestions?
Thank you!


----------

